# Ferguson 20 Diesel Troubles



## Fergie-20-D (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there!!

I have a ferguson 20 diesel that has been sitting around 10 years, and recently, i decided to take it out to see whats what!

the tractor visually isn't all to bad and most of the structural steel is fine, but the engine is seized, i presume because i never covered over the exhaust!!

anyway, what would be the best way to free it up? i tried pulling it along in first and top gear but that gave no joy, and i guess is bad for the engine?

any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Jason.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I would pull the injectors from the engine and fill the cylinders with penetrating oil, or very light engine oil. That will help to free the pistons from the cylinder walls. It may be necessary to remove the head and oil pan and tap directly on the pistons to free them. I'd use a block of wood about the size of the piston (should fit freely in the bore) and rap on that rather than hitting the piston. Tapping each piston will help to free them if they are stuck securely. If that fails, then you may need to remove the engine and use a press to press out the pistons. Soaking the cylinders might just free it, but after 10 years of water and rust, its hard to say. Each situation is different, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Fergie-20-D, I moved this into the Ferguson section of the forums in the hope you might get a bit more views and more help.


----------

